# Marshall, Whittleton, Brown sailing from Grimsby



## option911

I am currently trying to find any information on my not inconsiderate family. 

I have paternal links to the Marshall Family of Grimsby, William Marshall the Mill owner, Marshall,Knot timber yards, Skipper Marshall and trawler owner; with Great Uncle Ted Marshall being lost on the Golden Deep. 

My Maternal links are with Scarboro' Bob Whittleton and Grimsby Skippers' Whittleton and to Robert Whittleton, lost on H.M Drifter Bahram. Finally my Grandfather Chief Engineer Joe Brown who sailed on the Rinovia and the Thomas Tompian amongst others.

Many thanks


----------



## Special2220

Hello!
I am a descendant of the Scarborough Whittletons and 'Bob Whittleton' is brother to my grandfather. I can supply further info. on that branch of the fishing fraternity if you are interested. J.R.


----------



## Special2220

*Scarborough Whittletons*

I am inviting anyone who may have any information related to this fishing family to contact me so that any details that I have can be shared. J.R.


----------



## Robert Durrant

I have a book by Arthur Whittleton titled "Wooden Ships And Iron Men".It is basically about his life as a trawlerman and also World War Two service with Royal Naval Patrolm Service.It was privately published by himself in 1990.I got it off e-bay a few years back.


----------



## Robert Durrant

Have just checked in the book,on page 27 he refers to his eldest brother being lost at sea aboard HMV Barham after she was blown up by a magnetic mine off Spurn Point.Only one survivor.


----------

